# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Co mi jest? Dziwna krosta na dziąśle (pryszcz)

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, 
Potrzebuje pomocy, mianowicie od 2 tygodni mam takiego pryszcza na dziąśle nad jedynką, jego wygląd nie ulega zmianie, nie boli.
Płukałem Corsodylem, szałwią, na upartego można powiedzieć że delikatnie zanika, ale diametralnych zmian nie ma. Palcem wyczuwalna jest jakby twarda kulka w środku. Dentysta nic konkretnego nie stwierdził, każe czekać, podejrzewa skaleczenie, uraz dziąsła, lecz ja sobie nie przypominam aby taka sytuacja miała miejsce.

zdjęcie przykładowe: http://www.jamaustna.pl/sites/defaul...0dziąsło.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba zrobic rtg i wyjdzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W środę idę do dentysty zobaczymy co powie. Obok obecnej krosty tworzą się kolejne, bardzo małe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłem dziś u innego dentysty, zrobiłem zdjęcie i wszystko jest okej, nie ma przetoki. Natomiast dentysta stwierdził przesunięte gruczoły łojowe. Czy to jest normalne?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To jest ropień prosze isc jak najszybciej zanim sie rozwinie !

----------

